# Life after the BT Elite... a Gheenoe Classic build.



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Well the last two days have looked like this.



But Ive got the grinding and sanding done for this portion.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

A 20hp 4 stroke is the perfect engine for that boat I had a 20hp mercury on mine and the boat rode perfectly without having to move weight around and I got about 26mph with two guys and gear. The nissan is pretty much the same engine too. Have fun with it! They're great little boats.


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

I love my LT-25.......but no amount of work would make it a BT Elite.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Rocky, I know. I just wasnt using my BT enough to justify it sitting in the driveway. Plus I couldnt run it up into the sawgrass in okeechobee to duck hunt out of lol.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Is that a 49 chevy in the background?


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

54 5 window


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

Luke_WL. said:


> Rocky, I know. I just wasnt using my BT enough to justify it sitting in the driveway. Plus I couldnt run it up into the sawgrass in okeechobee to duck hunt out of lol.


I understand. I have a bay boat that I am particular about rubbing on the bottom. On the other hand my LT goes way back in the backcountry where the rocks and the oysters lurk......and that's where the fish are.  

I see these $50k skiffs on here......and want one. Then I take my LT and run past those guys sitting out on the flat waiting for the tide to come in. I have been fishing by myself for 2 hours before they finally make it in to the creeks, sweat pouring off their brows from narrowly avoiding all those gelcoat marring rocks. lol

And yes..........you can't run over rocks with a Gheenoe either, but the super shallow draft lets you slip past most of the time. (40 years of fishing the same location helps too)


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok. Been a little longer than expected. I had to Fly out to Colorado/Arizona for a bit. Back now and working again. 

We started out by making the templates out of cardboard to get a rough idea of how we wanted to cut the coosa board (went with coosa, heavier but stronger). 

















Once we got everything fitted (the front bulkhead was not on in these pictures yet. We pulled it all back out and started to lay glass. 





Waiting on the second side to cure then will trim, sand and start to assemble. We will cut an access in the rear bulkhead of the front deck for storage. Putting PVC for rod/shotgun holders there as well and foam filling the outside portions of the front storage area (with coosa dividing it so you wont see the foam). 

More pics in a few days


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

paint it the same as the old truck then that will be a cool rig
as log as the truck runs


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

cant wait to see it finished! love the concept


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Have the bulkheads and stringers glassed in, as well as the false floor. The floor will need some fairing to get where I want it but had to let it cure before I put too much else onto it. Just the rear bulkhead, casting deck and fairing coming up. Then laying mat, painting, wiring... damn theres still a lot to do. 







The spaces outside of the stringers will be foam filled. 

Heres how it will look with deck and bulkhead in. Still have to put in rod holder tubes and cut the access hatch in the bulkhead. 







and Jericho the truck runs great! I drove it down from NC a few months ago from my parents place.


----------



## Srfrdave_99 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey nice looking! 
Where did you get deck material and what weight are you using? Thank You


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

she is taking shape


----------



## captcoho (May 26, 2015)

"RockyG" said:


> I understand. I have a bay boat that I am particular about rubbing on the bottom. On the other hand my LT goes way back in the backcountry where the rocks and the oysters lurk......and that's where the fish are.
> 
> I see these $50k skiffs on here......and want one. Then I take my LT and run past those guys sitting out on the flat waiting for the tide to come in. I have been fishing by myself for 2 hours before they finally make it in to the creeks, sweat pouring off their brows from narrowly avoiding all those gelcoat marring rocks. lol
> 
> And yes..........you can't run over rocks with a Gheenoe either, but the super shallow draft lets you slip past most of the time. (40 years of fishing the same location helps too)


well im certainly glad you avoided the rocks. The elite has had a pretty good season


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool boat. How many ducks will it hold + a dog


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry I completely fell off the face of the earth. I actually have a duck boat now so this will just be pulling skiff duty. Getting very close! Added rod holders, did final sanding etc and painted yesterday. Got nonskid on today (well, carlos did for me since I was trying to find some lobster). I decided to sand and paint the hull as well so that is next! Then reassembly and wiring etc. 





Primer





Paint





Nonskid pulling tape.

[/url


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice, looking good


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Very cool project, keep the updates coming.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Flipped the boat today and finished sanding and painting the hull. Rolled and tipped. Still needs one more coat so unfortunately will need to do a bit more sanding...


----------

